# Horse Shivering



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

If he's still shivering after eating some hay, I'd move him to a dry, draft-free place to warm up (with plenty more hay available, and I'd probably even towel him off as much as possible.) A little bit of shivering won't hurt him, but if he can't stop shivering then you need to do something else.


My preference is to not blanket when possible, but I keep blankets on hand in case I ever need them. Just about every tack store has water-resistant turnout blankets on sale right now. And it's only January - plenty of time for another cold front or two to blow through this winter!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

This happens to our horses periodically. Wet hair is hair that cannot insulate against the cold and wind. A crust of show is good (traps in heat) if you can bring him in dry off the wet hair so it will get Puffy again he should be fine.

We keep moisture wicking coolers around for this reason. We can get a really cold wet rain and all of the horses will shiver. We bring them in dry them off and put the cooler on to wick off the moisture and all seem to get better


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Older horses aren't as efficient in using their food intake for keeping warm as younger ones and shivering burns up calories that he might not be able to afford. If he was shivering in the morning he would have been shivering for most of the night as it would have been colder then. 
It's only the start of January, the worst of the winter is still ahead of us and you're going to get plenty more of that sort of weather so buying a blanket if you can't find a way to have him stand out of that sort of weather won't be a waste of money


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My (young, well-fed) horse will shiver in a cold rain with wind. I put her in a stall with a turn out blanket on her and she warms up right away. In warm rain she's okay. When your horse is shivering and wet, especially an old horse, they cannot warm themselves up and you need to blanket. Just my opinion. You can get a blanket at a tack store immediately, or get one shipped to you in a couple days. You have a lot of winter left.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Ditto all of the above.

Also , if you have access to electric, carefully drying him with a blow dryer on low, speeds up the drying process.

FWIW, my Arab was always a hard keeper and got much worse when he passed 25. In his last few years (he made it to 29), He wore a medium weight/waterproof coat for turnout, on the cold blustery days.

Today is barely above freezing but the air is warm and dry so he would have gone out without his blanket and stayed warm. It could be ten degrees warmer but blustery with a good bite to the air and I would have blanketed him. He came in at night and I never blanketed him in his stall; I had four horses and hay in a small barn so there was plenty of heat to keep him warm.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd make a trip to the tack store.
Until then, is there any way to keep him inside?


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

I suggest moving him to a warm //dry// location, without a lot of wind or drafts, if he keeps shivering after eating/warming up/etc. I'd say keeping a blanket on hand will be good for next year!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Personally, I'd never be able to stand it if I saw one of my horses shiver. I hate cold weather and always think in terms of how I'd feel. Shivering is means the core body temperature has started dropping and is the 1st step into hypothermia.


I've also noticed as the others have said, as mine are getting older they've definitely lost a lot of the ability to keep weight on when they are cold. Mine get waterproof blankets put on them anytime the temp hits 15F or below just so I never have to worry about it. It beats doubling or tripling their feed just to keep a good weight on them.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't like to see any horse shiver, so I would be ordering a blanket asap. Winter has just started.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

They are predicting -25 F windchills tomorrow. If he's shivering now, what will you do tomorrow? Go find him a blanket or at least a sheet that will break the wind for him.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Also, the metabolism of digestion is important to keeping a horse warm in winter. I make sure to keep grass hay in front of the horses all the time when it is cold. Does not substitute for a blanket when needed, but in addition too.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

As has already been mentioned, at 21 he is likely to be more sensitive to cold. A wet hair coat is also an issue. While others have suggested getting any sort of blanket you can, you need to be sure to get one that is waterproof and heavy weight. This is because dampness impedes the horse's ability to keep warm and so does having the hair weighted down by snow or blankets. So, when you choose a blanket you have to have one of sufficient weight to provide enough warmth for the weather conditions you are seeing. A light or medium blanket will keep the horse from being able to lift their coat (the piloerectus muscles aren't that strong), but will also not provide enough warmth for a horse in an area where it is in the twenties or teens.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

He NEEDS a blanket if he is shivering. He is old, his body isn't working like it should, and the fact that he is shivering should be bothering you. Find one to borrow, go to the tack store, or next day air on from online or something. Packages only take a few days at max to make it here, and winter has just begun.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Horse Blanketing FAQs | TheHorse.com


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I want to note, he was only wet along his spine. Everywhere else, the snow was not melted. He was shivering but only just a little bit. It's only supposed to stay cold until tomorrow and then Saturday it'll warm up again. Supposed to be warmer throughout the rest of January. I'll go check on him and see if he's still shivering.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

​


Roman said:


> I want to note, he was only wet along his spine. Everywhere else, the snow was not melted. He was shivering but only just a little bit. It's only supposed to stay cold until tomorrow and then Saturday it'll warm up again. Supposed to be warmer throughout the rest of January. I'll go check on him and see if he's still shivering.


I can't believe you're going to leave that poor horse out in this storm and just let him shiver. Have you not listened to the weather forecasts? I'm considerably south of you in OK and I wouldn't leave him out without a blanket down here.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Amazon has horse blankets. You can get a free 30 day of prime. It will be here by the weekend. Do that.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Also the weatherman isn't right half the time. I wouldn't count on him when he says the rest of January wont be bad....and then what about February? Winter has just started.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I can't believe you're going to leave that poor horse out in this storm and just let him shiver. Have you not listened to the weather forecasts? I'm considerably south of you in OK and I wouldn't leave him out without a blanket down here.


I shouldn't like this, but I do. 

Shivering is clearly a sign that this horse needs protecting from the elements. It's a no-brainer. I almost never blanket Kodak because she has a coat like a grizzly and never seems to mind the cold, but have several blankets on hand so that I can - and I have! OP, buy a blanket today so you have it for next time.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

I salt the hay. It makes them thirsty so they drink more water. This helps digestion and fermentation that produces heat. The salt also ******s mold in the hay.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

elkdog said:


> I salt the hay. It makes them thirsty so they drink more water. This helps digestion and fermentation that produces heat. The salt also ******s mold in the hay.


Wow I forgot this isn't an American web site, where we have the freedom of speech. So to be politically correct I guess I have to say The salt mentally challenges mold in the hay....figure it out for yourself.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Roman said:


> I want to note, he was only wet along his spine. Everywhere else, the snow was not melted. He was shivering but only just a little bit. It's only supposed to stay cold until tomorrow and then Saturday it'll warm up again. Supposed to be warmer throughout the rest of January. I'll go check on him and see if he's still shivering.


Pretty irresponsible to let your horse shiver in the winter. I live in Northern California, the other morning it was raining and 40 degrees and some of our older horses at the barn I work at were shivering and I immediately brought them in, dried them off and threw blankets on. Put their noses in some hay and they were fine. Horses can handle wind,rain, cold and snow but not more than one at a time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> I shouldn't like this, but I do.


I shouldn't have had to get so frustrated that I actually had to say it. But I did. :icon_frown:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Roman said:


> I want to note, he was only wet along his spine. Everywhere else, the snow was not melted. He was shivering but only just a little bit. It's only supposed to stay cold until tomorrow and then Saturday it'll warm up again. Supposed to be warmer throughout the rest of January. I'll go check on him and see if he's still shivering.


did you bring him in? If not, I would right now. If you can't buy a blanket for him, at least put in the effort to dry him and keep him that way by keeping him in.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Rain Shadow said:


> Amazon has horse blankets. You can get a free 30 day of prime. It will be here by the weekend. Do that.


 
Amazon is a great place to get things like blankets when all the online tack stores are charging premium prices (in the Fall).

I bought 2 Tough-1 waterproof blankets (great super heavy duty quality) there this past Fall for under $90 each when the online stores wanted almost $200 ! You might have to get a color you aren't fond of but oh well!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am looking right at the back page of Schneiders Saddlery (sstack.com)

Blanket #37213 is a 1200 denier high neck *heavyweight* on sale for $84.99. They have free shipping on orders over $100. It doesn't take much to find something useful for the other $15.

It even has the shoulder gussets.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

If he's shivering, he's cold. No doubt about it. I'd either bring him in, or better yet bring him in with a blanket. Get a blanket for him- it 'MIGHT' not be a bad January, but you will most certainly have chilly nights, & he's already shivering so why not just get him a blanket? 

Tough1 blankets are pretty good. They have sheets, or heavier ones. They're waterproof too. It's definitely good to have, especially since he's an older horse.
I don't think you'd like to shiver too much yourself, he should have a blanket just like you have a jacket. :smile:

Plenty of sales going on right now too. Amazon definitely does.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

If your older horse is shivering, he needs a blanket period. Who cares if it is late (which it isn't by a ****ed sight), buy one.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Well I think it's uncalled for and unneeded to call me an idiot. Geez. 

I'm looking into blankets and I think I should go with a medium-weight? Like I said, its supposed to stay fairly warm, at least 20s-40s for a while. I don't think I want a heavyweight as it may be too warm for him. 

Any certain like grams, I guess?, for him? Something around 200g? What for the fill.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Roman said:


> Well I think it's uncalled for and unneeded to call me an idiot. Geez.
> 
> I'm looking into blankets and I think I should go with a medium-weight? Like I said, its supposed to stay fairly warm, at least 20s-40s for a while. I don't think I want a heavyweight as it may be too warm for him.
> 
> Any certain like grams, I guess?, for him? Something around 200g? What for the fill.


I buy mostly midweights and then a liner for the extra cold nights and days when it's really windy/stormy/ugly. That adds up to heavyweight when they need one. 

Here's a warmth guide telling you what temps the blankets are good for: 


Lightweight (Tekno-Fleece, 180-200 gm) 40°F - 60 F 30°F - 50°F+

Midweight (220-300gm) 35°F - 50°F 30°F - 45°F

Heavyweight (380-440gm) 20°F - 40°F 15°F - 30°F

Extra Heavyweight (500gm) Subzero - 20°F Subzero - 15°F

A horse's natural coat can vary in length and thickness per breed, lifestyle, and zonal climate. These factor into the selection of insulation needed per season. The first set of temps is for a short/clipped/thin coat, the 2nd is for medium/full coat/unclipped.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd also like to add, there's no place to bring him in to. I don't have stalls, just a shed that faces the south. He's usually there most of the time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Roman said:


> I'd also like to add, there's no place to bring him in to. I don't have stalls, just a shed that faces the south. He's usually there most of the time.


With a waterproof turnout blanket and liner, he should be fine in the shelter 98% of the time. The other 2 percent, his blanket would get wet and need changing and he'd still be fine. When we say 'in' we mean out of the wet & wind, not necessarily in a barn.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Okay, so find a medium weight blanket? Are liners a separate thing or included in the blanket?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

StormShield® Contour Collar Euro Extreme Turnout Blanket in Contour Collar at Schneider Saddlery

This is the best blanket I've found for the money, in midweight. It will last YEARS if you take care of it. 

Adjusta-Fit® V-FREE® Midweight Nylon Blanket Liner in Blanket Liners at Schneider Saddlery

This is my favorite liner. Easy to clean, lasts well if you keep it covered under a blanket and wash it when you're done. Always hang horse clothing to dry, never use a dryer. It can melt the nylon on the liners and ruins the waterproofing, so will fabric softener. 


I don't buy fleece anything for barn, it collects stickers, shavings, grass, whatever and it's almost impossible to get those things out of it once it picks them up, and then it becomes uncomfortable for the horse.

If you order these 2 items, they will give you free shipping and they will be at your door in less than a week. For very little more you can expedite it, and they will do 2nd day air but that adds a pretty good amount to the cost. I never use anything but the free shipping and it's usually here in less than 5 days.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

That looks nice! Would he probably do fine without a liner? Kinda looks like it'll be super thick.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

A medium-weight blanket would be fine. A liner is good to have for extra protection & warmth. I'd get both just to be safe! It's up to you though.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

elkdog said:


> Wow I forgot this isn't an American web site, where we have the freedom of speech. So to be politically correct I guess I have to say The salt mentally challenges mold in the hay....figure it out for yourself.


Same thing happened to me a while back, same word in the same context (to slow progression). Its automatic, to try to keep things PG.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

https://www.horse.com/item/wb-freestyle-1200-standard-neck-medium/E011659/

Alright, so I'm looking at this one. It's a medium weight, 220 gram, 1200D. I need to figure out what size his fly sheet is, but I'm pretty sure 69. Look good?

Also found another on another site. It's a 250g. 

http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/5000/WB5468


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Roman said:


> I need to figure out what size his fly sheet is, but I'm pretty sure 69.


Weatherbeeta is a good brand of blanket. The last time I bought one, it tended to run a bit large size-wise, but that will actually work well if you get a liner too. 

If you aren't sure about the size, grab a couple pieces of twine and tie them together. Then use them to measure from the center of his chest to the middle of his tail (tie knots to mark your places). Then take the twine somewhere you can spread it out flat and measure it with a measuring tape. I am pretty sure I remember you saying he was an arab, so 69 could be right (our arabs range from 69-74). But better to re-measure and be sure before you buy!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Roman said:


> https://www.horse.com/item/wb-freestyle-1200-standard-neck-medium/E011659/
> 
> Alright, so I'm looking at this one. It's a medium weight, 220 gram, 1200D. I need to figure out what size his fly sheet is, but I'm pretty sure 69. Look good?
> 
> ...


Harley is a small arab and measures around 70", but in some blankets, I had to go as big as 72". There is some variability in size so the best thing to do is check the directions for measuring that specific brand and measure your horse. If in doubt, go an inch or two bigger.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

So I figured out the Freestyle is a stable blanket and then a friend recommended I look on Ebay! MONEY SAVER. So we bought this blanket. It's a Weatherbeeta Saxon, 180g and 600D, which isn't bad considering he already has a fairly good coat. And it only cost me $70 versus $123 the others would've cost me. Hopefully it'll get here soon.  Thanks guys!

Weatherbeeta Saxon Medium Turnout Blanket - 600 D - Chocolate/Mint - SALE! | eBay


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Roman said:


> Well I think it's uncalled for and unneeded to call me an idiot. Geez.
> 
> I'm looking into blankets and I think I should go with a medium-weight? Like I said, its supposed to stay fairly warm, at least 20s-40s for a while. I don't think I want a heavyweight as it may be too warm for him.
> 
> Any certain like grams, I guess?, for him? Something around 200g? What for the fill.


Re-read what @Ryle said. She is a vet


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

OP, I hope your new blanket comes quickly. I understand your concern about over blanketing. I don't want mine too warm either as that can cause problems as well. 

I just want to add that your horse is getting older every year. And as the years progress he will begin needing a blanket just a little more. For my own gelding I've ordered a new one every couple of years in different weights. This year I was caught off guard and we got a real cold snap with rain. Very unusual for us here this time of year. The heavy blankets I had worked fine, but it got my butt in gear and ordered another one in a medium weight to use in different conditions. 

Here's my theory. We have different coats and jackets right? A light sweater, a sweat shirt, a windbreaker, a barn coat and a heavy coat. Or at least I do. Why wouldn't our aging horses benefit from such care as well.

I'm glad you ordered a good quality blanket. I'm sure he's going to appreciate it.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Blue said:


> I understand your concern about over blanketing. I don't want mine too warm either as that can cause problems as well.



I agree!!

My gelding is only 13 this year, but has some muscular issues that render him VERY sensitive to cold. I've only seen him shiver a few times [I try to avoid that as shivering, for him, could easily lead to tying-up], but his muscles get very hard, like rocks, when he's cold.
When I first got him, I was like "Ha! Blankets! I'm not gonna blanket him! He's young! He doesn't need to be blanketed!" but things happened, I discovered his muscle issues, and now he's the most blanketed horse in the barn we board at.

Anyway, he has quite a selection of blankets - a cooler/sheet, a light-weight without fill, a light-weight with fill, a medium-weight, a medium-weight liner [actually, the one Dreamcatcher linked to - it is FANTASTIC], and a heavy-weight.

Right now it's been below 30* for a week, going down to 10* nearly every night, and guess what my guy is happily wearing??
The medium-weight liner, the heavy-weight blanket, AND the medium-weight blanket. A total of 700g of insulation. 
By nearly all counts, 700g in 20* is absolutely ridiculous, but it's what my guy needs. 

I honestly feel like I'm overblanketing him all the time, BUT, according to his body, he is just getting what he needs to feel ok. He's not sweating, his muscles are reasonably loose, he feels good! 

A lot of other myopathy-horse owners I know have related similar stories about marshmallow horses. 


I fear for when my guy is 20!! He's gonna need to be coated in 10 heavy-weight blankets, or something, to cope with winter.



Anyway, just listen to your horse. And it sounds like you have. Overblanketing is a thing, but it's not gonna sneak up on you in the middle of the night.
If he's shivering, he needs more. If he's sweating, he needs less. If he seems happy, he probably is!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

@Wallaby have you ever considered using a BOT blanket on him as base layer?
I was always skeptical, but broke down and got myself a neck brace: and I have to say, I am a believer! I can finally feel my right hand again, even after working on the computer


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> StormShield® Contour Collar Euro Extreme Turnout Blanket in Contour Collar at Schneider Saddlery
> 
> This is t I've found for the money, in midweight. It will last YEARS if you take care of it.


Sorry to hijack the thread, but I saw you post about these particular blankets a couple months back and I got one for each of my boys. I LOVE them. Super sturdy. I got the ones with a belly band so they couldnt weasel out of them. 


















Awesome blankets and I second the recommendation!


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Also look for blankets that are "breathable". This helps to prevent sweating beneath the blanket.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Rideordie112 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, but I saw you post about these particular blankets a couple months back and I got one for each of my boys. I LOVE them. Super sturdy. I got the ones with a belly band so they couldnt weasel out of them.


I have these same blankets, but in rain sheets since it stays pretty warm and wet where I live. They've lasted several years already. Great blankets and very breathable.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

SwissMiss said:


> @*Wallaby* have you ever considered using a BOT blanket on him as base layer?
> I was always skeptical, but broke down and got myself a neck brace: and I have to say, I am a believer! I can finally feel my right hand again, even after working on the computer


I actually just ordered one! Found a BOT mesh sheet, used but in good condition, for just $113 - shipping included! A steal! I know the seller through a PSSM forum we're both on, so she gave me a bit of a deal. 

I'm extra excited that it's the mesh sheet because he'll be able to wear it overnight in the summer as well - last summer I had to blanket him overnight everyday [in a 150g lightweight], unless the temperature stayed above 75*F at night [a rarity around here]. 

Fingers crossed that it works as well as I hope!! And hopefully it's not too small. It's a 69 and usually I put Fabs in 72s. 72s are always a bit big on him [sometimes massive], but his conformation is such that the drop on most 69s isn't usually long enough. I feel like the chance of it fitting ok is pretty good, fingers crossed!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Wallaby said:


> I actually just ordered one! Found a BOT mesh sheet, used but in good condition, for just $113 - shipping included! A steal! I know the seller through a PSSM forum we're both on, so she gave me a bit of a deal.
> 
> I'm extra excited that it's the mesh sheet because he'll be able to wear it overnight in the summer as well - last summer I had to blanket him overnight everyday [in a 150g lightweight], unless the temperature stayed above 75*F at night [a rarity around here].
> 
> Fingers crossed that it works as well as I hope!! And hopefully it's not too small. It's a 69 and usually I put Fabs in 72s. 72s are always a bit big on him [sometimes massive], but his conformation is such that the drop on most 69s isn't usually long enough. I feel like the chance of it fitting ok is pretty good, fingers crossed!


I've heard nothing but good about BOT! I got Star hock boots to help with her hock soreness.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

His blanket arrived today! Lot darker than the picture showed which is totally okay. Had a bit of a tussle with the front buckles :? but managed to get those buckled up correctly. I am unsure if the belly straps are supposed to criss cross or not? It's supposed to get below 20 tonight so I decided to leave it on him. Star got in BIG trouble though...she thought it was food. >.< But I walked and trotted him around in it and after a few seconds he figured it was alright, and he could move well in it. Plus Star decided to push him around a little after I turned him out so he trotted a bit. I'm going to go check on them again in about an hour, just to make sure no damage has been done. :lol:


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Yahoo! Yes, the belly straps criss cross. What fill weight did you get? Just curious.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes, the belly straps cross. If you look at how they are sewn on, they are set at an angle to indicate that. Some blankets still so straight across and will have their straps sewn to show that. Most modern blankets cross though. 

How did you do the hind leg straps?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Blue said:


> Yahoo! Yes, the belly straps criss cross. What fill weight did you get? Just curious.


Oh okay. I'll have to fix that later haha. I thought it was a 180g but it's actually 200g. 



ApuetsoT said:


> Yes, the belly straps cross. If you look at how they are sewn on, they are set at an angle to indicate that. Some blankets still so straight across and will have their straps sewn to show that. Most modern blankets cross though.
> 
> How did you do the hind leg straps?


I realize now that I didn't move his tail. Ugh. I'll have to fix that later too. LOL


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Wait. Do the leg straps have a connection on the side? That looks odd, but it could be the pic


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Blue said:


> Wait. Do the leg straps have a connection on the side? That looks odd, but it could be the pic


Could just be a tail strap. My Mio blanket has jut the tail strap, which I actually like better for my active gelding so he doesn't have leg straps to deal with while running about.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Could just be a tail strap. My Mio blanket has jut the tail strap, which I actually like better for my active gelding so he doesn't have leg straps to deal with while running about.


You're right. On second look it probably is


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Ya, looks like just a tail strap. All my Rambo blankets have those. That's nice, less complicated then the leg straps. I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

ApuetsoT said:


> Ya, looks like just a tail strap. All my Rambo blankets have those. That's nice, less complicated then the leg straps. I've never had a problem with them.


Yea, my Rambo fly sheet has the same thing. I honestly hate the tail flaps :lol: Honestly, the only thing it does on my fly sheet is collect fresh manure.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes the belly always criss-crosses. I know it can be confusing.
The tail strap is cool. Wish Redz's blanket had that instead of the stupid straps. They can be such a pain. :lol: I like the blanket though, nice color choice!  So cute.


----------

